# Brooklands Hotel Accommodation 17th/18th July



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Any of you wishing to book accommodation for Brooklands, here are some details (best to book as soon as you can, there are plenty of weddings going on in the local area and we are meeting in July! so they will be full by the time we stay):

The two hotels below currently have rooms provisionally booked under Audi TT Owners Club (Donna Haywood) for Saturday 17th July (meeting rooms avail at the Hilton, but forecast sunshine for the TTOC Comittee Meeting)

The rooms must be paid for / confirmed 10 days before the event.

MORLAND LODGE HOTEL, COBHAM Â£54 Per Room Per Night Bed and Breakfast (30 Rooms Held) 
(Travel-Inn type place 60+ parking spaces â€" 2 miles from Brooklands)

46 Portsmouth Road, Cobham. 
Tel:01932 864602

HILTON COBHAM - 2 miles from Brooklands 
Discounted Rate Â£88 per room per night Double occ (B&B) 
and 
Â£65 prpn single occ. - (25 Rooms Held)

LivingWell Health Club and indoor pool,extensive grounds, rooms with interconnecting doors!!

Seven Hills Road South (www.hilton.co.uk/cobham) Cobham KT11 1EW United Kingdom Telephone: 44 (0)1932 864471Fax: 44 (0)1932 868017

If anyone can find better deals for these hotels (laterooms.com nearer the time etc) then post and let us know, basically we have reserved these rooms, but if you can book other rooms at the same or better rates, it leaves more rooms for the TTOC...

Directions: 
MORLAND LODGE - Exit the M25 at junction 10 and take the A3 towards London. Leave the A3 at the 1st junction turning left at the roundabout towards the A245 for Cobham. Follow this road straight over the next roundabout passing Sainsburys petrol station on the left. At the next roundabout in front of the Cobham Exchange Diner turn left onto the A307 Portsmouth Road. HOTEL IS ON RIGHT HAND SIDE IMMEDIATELY.

HILTON - Exit the M25 at junction 10 and take the A3 towards London. Leave the A3 at the 1st junction turning right at the roundabout towards the A245 for Byfleet. Stay left and Follow this road straight to the next roundabout HOTEL IS LEFT AT THE ROUNDABOUT

Others nearby: Shepperton Moat House, Oatlands Park Cobham and Woodlands Park Cobham, also Premier Lodge (Fairmile - Cobham) Has a wedding party on the 17th - V busy Â£approx Â£60 prpn


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hilton is closest to Brooklands btw.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

will book v soon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Donna - we have taken 1 double at the Hilton

Richard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> we have taken 1 double at the Hilton


That's good!!!! Mum used to say _"more than three is greedy"_  ;D


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Donna!

Have booked a room. No rooms available via the Hilton website. States Hotel Full . Looks like it will be busy ;D.

Steve


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

When you guys booked, did you do it with the hotel, or did they put you through to central reservations? :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Looks like it will be Â busy Â ;D.
> 
> Steve


I better get active :


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have just booked at the Hilton. Tell them you are with the TTOC and you should get discount. I got Â£10 of their quoted room rate. Not much I know but its an extra tenner to spend on Beer. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Donna did say that we should ALL be getting the rate of Â£88 per double room at the Hilton... I hope evryone got this rate? (or better )



> rooms provisionally booked under Audi TT Owners Club (Donna Haywood) for Saturday 17th July (meeting rooms avail at the Hilton, but forecast sunshine for the TTOC Comittee Meeting)
> 
> The rooms must be paid for / confirmed 10 days before the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I upgraded to King delux which was Â£118 less discount. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> I upgraded to King delux which was Â£118 less discount. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Just cuz you've got a V6


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just booked the Hilton for 2 nights (Fri/Sat) so I can _Live Well_  :

Just don't forget the birthday cake: we can always celebrate a day early ;D ;D


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Just managed to book a double room at the Hilton (18th Feb), you can book direct with the hotel Mon-Fri otherwise all other bookings are made via the central reservations in Scotland.

JRV


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

> Just managed to book a double room at the Hilton (18th Feb), you can book direct with the hotel Mon-Fri otherwise all other bookings are made via the central reservations in Scotland. Â
> 
> JRV


Hey - Nice one dude, good news. I can follow you up. First beer is on me.


----------



## maTTerhorn (Mar 14, 2003)

just thought you might like to know about accommodation close by in Chertsey about 3 miles away. they rent apartments out by the night

website is: www.your-place.co.uk

see you there

MaTTerhorn


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds good to me Jog!

JRV


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

This time I'm not going to win "Furthest Travelled". :'(

Will be back in the UK and coming from Stratford-Upon-Avon. I can put the UK map I won last year to good use! ;D

Pete


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Book early, everyone: the International Air Tattoo at Fairford is on the 17th/18th July.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I second Dani's comments, the hotel keeps ringing me to make sure I want all the rooms that we have held, so we will need to book them all up soon - they are in demand! :!:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or we all stay at the Kebab house ! 8)


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Hey! Youre very welcome! Its where I am staying! but I feel the Chairman/Sec's house is nearer Brooklands!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice bike, John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aye...and I will be on it soon, every day.

I am sick to death of tyres going, had ten since new (Oct 02) and found this morning when cleaning that there is a big bulge on a rear one....
So that will be 12 tyres plus the original 4 = 16 in almost as many months. :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Must be your driving style - or is it riding style


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No, the past 6 months have been no where as you know and poodled about, my DIS average mpg is on 29.4 , barely go above the speed limits at all now...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Approaching 50 is a dangerous business: I'm glad I can't do it (anymore) :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

What's happening with all this now please?

Looks like I've got a day pass - trying to convert it to an overnighter 

can someone give me a 5 second update on what's going on please?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be great to meet up W. See ya there! 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hotel booked 

Just need to convince the better 'alf now


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> This time I'm not going to win "Furthest Travelled". Â :'(
> 
> Will be back in the UK and coming from Stratford-Upon-Avon. I can put the UK map I won last year to good use! Â ;D
> 
> Pete


I will be driving back from the French Alps on the Friday so I think I might just win the " Furthest Travelled "


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Are there still some places left :?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

ttvic said:


> I will be driving back from the French Alps on the Friday so I think I might just win the " Furthest Travelled "


The Frenchies will come to the annual U.K. TT meeting for the 4th time (we haven't miss a single one I think), with the Clan TT, the French TT Owners Club. Amongst us, there will be people coming from Fribourg in Switzerland ! There might be a lot of competition for the "Furthest travelled" price ! 

By the way, we'll take the ferry on the friday evening ... maybe we'll be in the same ? If you see a lot of TTs, it should be us ! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

> By the way, we'll take the ferry on the friday evening ... maybe we'll be in the same ? If you see a lot of TTs, it should be us ! :wink:


I will look out for you all, as I also catch a Hoverspeed Sailing on the Friday evening.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:



> Are there still some places left :?


I'm sure there are :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I'm sure there are :lol:


Thanks I'll give then a ring


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Thanks I'll give then a ring


 [smiley=dude.gif] See you at Brooklands


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

We started a list since 1 month, and, we have allready 6-7 cars.

So, 
There will be a French AudiPassion TT owners Team, for this meeting.
Most of us were there, allready last year in Burghley...

We'll cross the Channel in Calais on Friday night, probably...and cruise in this nice south coast during Saturday before aproaching Brooklands.

*What about a meeting on Saturday night, with some of you, which will be, allready there....?*
We missed it last year, and had dinner separate....in the same Pub..!

This time, we shall be in B&B around Brooklands, but we love to move with our cars  , even to London, if there is a fine and safe place to park them.. :lol:

Any suggestions...?

Philippe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Philippe-TTV6 said:


> .
> 
> *What about a meeting on Saturday night, with some of you, which will be, allready there....?*
> 
> ...


Gym, swim and dinner at the Hilton??


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

For the understanding of everybody, The French TT Owners Club, the Clan TT, is coming for the 4th time at the Annual U.K. TT Meeting, with even more TT than last year. You know us since a really long time now.

Philippe is organising something different with the French Audi Club. He came last year with us, but seems to have forgotten that we were in the same hotel, the same pub, did the same cruising, had a lot of discussions, with all of you on the saturday ! We missed nothing, but you already know that ! :roll:


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Franck said:


> For the understanding of everybody, The French TT Owners Club, the Clan TT, is coming for the 4th time at the Annual U.K. TT Meeting, with even more TT than last year. You know us since a really long time now.
> 
> Philippe is organising something different with the French Audi Club. He came last year with us, but seems to have forgotten that we were in the same hotel, the same pub, did the same cruising, had a lot of discussions, with all of you on the saturday ! We missed nothing, but you already know that ! :roll:


What do you try to say, with this....I was speaking about dinner... :?

Only about dinner.... !

Is it because 4 of the 7 cars , last year, won't follow you this year..?

You've not changed... always interpreting in YOUR way....with the same "angel face"....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Now now boys, no fighting amongst yourselves!! :wink: 

There is plenty of space for all... I'm sure we can find a big enough table for ALL of us 

Looks like we'll have a good number of TTs there on Saturday!!  8)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

nutts said:


> Now now boys, no fighting amongst yourselves!! :wink:
> 
> There is plenty of space for all... I'm sure we can find a big enough table for ALL of us
> 
> Looks like we'll have a good number of TTs there on Saturday!!  8)


I couldn't have made a better reply !


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

I couldn't have made a better reply :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now shake hands


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Or French Kiss 

[smiley=sick2.gif]



A3DFU said:


> Now shake hands


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

JRV

Are you staying Sat or Sun night :roll:



jrv said:


> Just managed to book a double room at the Hilton (18th Feb), you can book direct with the hotel Mon-Fri otherwise all other bookings are made via the central reservations in Scotland. Â
> 
> JRV


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Like Franck told you before.... there are poeple coming from Switzerland ... actually only two TT's but I try to convice some others 8)

Really really looking forward to see you all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zaika said:


> Really really looking forward to see you all


Looking forward to see you too


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Hurrah, my Swiss TT won't feel quite so alone 

Pete


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Donna, I'm booked. :wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Booked in to Hilton on Saturday night. Anyone heading up from this way (Winchester, Hants) on Saturday afternoon?

Anyone up for an irresponsible amount of beers on Saturday night?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> Booked in to Hilton on Saturday night. Anyone heading up from this way (Winchester, Hants) on Saturday afternoon?
> 
> Anyone up for an irresponsible amount of beers on Saturday night?


Hi wilbur101
See attached link.
See events section (solenTTeers - Southern area) if you fancy a meet sooner. 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=25347

Cheers 
Jog


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wilbur

As responsible members we do not condone drinking more than ones own body weight of beer! Sorry if this disappoints :roll: 



wilbur101 said:


> Anyone up for an irresponsible amount of beers on Saturday night?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm booked in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great XX 8)


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

nutts said:


> JRV
> 
> Are you staying Sat or Sun night :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I dont know if the Hilton is full yet, but I need to cancel my booking for the saturday night - (will still be attending sunday am).
If anyone is trying to get a booking but cant, contact me and I will change the name on my booking instead of letting it go.
The room is a delux and I have been quoted Â£110.00.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Dons did reserve some rooms at Â£88 for a double if you can forgo the deluxe...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

My offer was on the basis that the Hotel may be fully booked. As there are still rooms available I will cancel my booking.
I am a bit gutted that I cant make the Saturday night, but will see you all bright and early (hangovers allowing) on Sunday.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I almost pressed book it now on a room a couple of weeks ago. if anyone knows that they are DEFINITELY going, the Hilton were doing doubles for Â£80 on that date, but once booked they could not be cancelled.

Might be worth trying to get one and leave the reserved ones for other people.

Pleases I didn't book it now as my missus has booked us a week in the sun over those dates and I won't get to go. :x


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Guys, where is everyone stopping on the Saturday night please?

I have just rang to book at the Cobham Moorland hotel and the receptionist there said no one from the TT owners club has taken any of the reserved rooms.

Are you all in the Hilton?

Don't want to be billy no mates on my own :?

Cheers.

Baj.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I believe eeveryone so far is in the Hilton!! well... I am


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bajers said:


> Hi Guys, where is everyone stopping on the Saturday night please?
> Baj.


Hilton


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Yep - Hilton


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Guys, hope to see you there then!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

A little note of caution with the Hilton!!...I booked my room in March, rang today to see if I could get the room for Sunday as well - no room booked 

All resolved now and no one seems to know why my booking was "lost" 
I know many are staying are there and would hate to see anyone roll up and find their reservation has disappeared....maybe best to check. I'd would have been more than a little annoyed to have made the trip from Scotland only to be told I had no room!

Jackie x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Checked and ours is still okay....

Louise


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers Jackie.

Prob a bit unfriendly to check right now, but it's on me list of things to do tomorrow.....

ta


----------

